# is the end by the doors the first rock song that sounds like an electronic/dj song



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

from 9:10 to 10:20 aprox


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh dear. I think what's far more important is:

_"The blue bus... is calling us."_

The End.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I was tempted to reply with just a WTF but... I really don't understand what you're talking about. It doesn't sound at all like electronic music to me, I don't even know what you mean with dj song (even more if you mean a remix).
There was a recent topic about raga rock, and that's what basically The end is. An hypnotic rock piece influenced by indian music.


----------



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

norman bates said:


> I was tempted to reply with just a WTF but... I really don't understand what you're talking about. It doesn't sound at all like electronic music to me, I don't even know what you mean with dj song (even more if you mean a remix).
> There was a recent topic about raga rock, and that's what basically The end is. An hypnotic rock piece influenced by indian music.


listen that part from 9:50 to 10:00





for methe song sounds like an electro song with a dj.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

marmo said:


> listen that part from 9:50 to 10:00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't ear any detail that reminds me of anything like that even in those ten seconds.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

That segment contains some of Morrison's vocals which were later removed but I can't see any connection with a different sort of music at all.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

The first examples of electronic music would more than likely be Progressive Electronic music, namely Manuel Gottsching's E2-E4 which is a masterpiece in my opinion. It sounds almost exactly like techno, but from 1981.


----------



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> That segment contains some of Morrison's vocals which were later removed but I can't see any connection with a different sort of music at all.


and can you name a song with the same style but a few more older?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

What, drone-like psychedelia with organ? Maybe a couple from about the same time as _The End_ but not before.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> What, drone-like psychedelia with organ? Maybe a couple from about the same time as _The End_ but not before.


for that maybe an obscure band like Things to come did something like that before the Doors











but I don't even know what are we talking about, if it's that, if it's just electronic music (that existed way before rock music), if it's rock music that sounds like electronic music (and I'm not sure what it means, but in that case sure something like that album of Gottsching could be mentioned, or maybe even something before that like






or






or if we're talking of electronic music that sounded like techno, or house music... I'm really confused.


----------



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

norman bates said:


> for that maybe an obscure band like Things to come did something like that before the Doors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, i'm not from a country who speak english and my english is not the best, and i can't explain what i want, thanks for the answer do you know a band a few more famous that made what doors are doing in the part i refer? for me the part sound like a tecno/dj song. for example eight miles high by the byrds have something of that, but not specifically the sound that made the doors in that part, i relacionate the part with techno or something similar. thanks


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not confused by your english (and mine is quite bad), but from the fact that The end (or even that particular part) sounds like techno to your ears. Because I know a bit of techno and the techno I know doesn't sound like that. Also, I'm not sure what you mean with the expression "dj song", since a dj doesn't write songs, djs usually do remixes of existing songs. And if you're looking for editing stuff, Teo Macero used it a lot on Miles Davis's Bitches brew, but that obviously doesn't sound like techno at all. But to my ears your example doesn't sound like techno too, so you should put at least an example of "techno/dj song" to clarify what you're looking for.


----------



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

norman bates said:


> I'm not confused by your english (and mine is quite bad), but from the fact that The end (or even that particular part) sounds like techno to your ears. Because I know a bit of techno and the techno I know doesn't sound like that. Also, I'm not sure what you mean with the expression "dj song", since a dj doesn't write songs, djs usually do remixes of existing songs. And if you're looking for editing stuff, Teo Macero used it a lot on Miles Davis's Bitches brew, but that obviously doesn't sound like techno at all. But to my ears your example doesn't sound like techno too, so you should put at least an example of "techno/dj song" to clarify what you're looking for.


thanks, well for example from 0:24 to 0:28


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Techno comes from the tradition of extended dance mixes which were often b-sides on 45 singles. These were mostly reggae, r&b, big band, etc... it wasn't until later that producers adopted the pioneering dub methods of people like Lee Perry and applied them to rock and pop music.

Imo Jamaica is where techno got started... where simple editing and tape splicing grew into a primary method for mixing samples... but there would be other precedents as well. Typically, electronic innovators are musicians on a low budget who have geek in their blood.

Ultimately, the term "techno" may be too broad to determine its origins... anything involving electricity?


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

This is from later, 1972, but by now Perry's method was the rule and not the exception... unfortunately the sound quality on this video is terrible....


----------



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

norman bates said:


> I'm not confused by your english (and mine is quite bad), but from the fact that The end (or even that particular part) sounds like techno to your ears. Because I know a bit of techno and the techno I know doesn't sound like that. Also, I'm not sure what you mean with the expression "dj song", since a dj doesn't write songs, djs usually do remixes of existing songs. And if you're looking for editing stuff, Teo Macero used it a lot on Miles Davis's Bitches brew, but that obviously doesn't sound like techno at all. But to my ears your example doesn't sound like techno too, so you should put at least an example of "techno/dj song" to clarify what you're looking for.


other example could be the end of this song


----------

